# My personal Aston Martin Juiced



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Its taken me a long time saving but I have got there in the end and purchased a Limited Edition Aston Martin 2009 Model and there are only 350 ever built.
I have just spent the last 30 mins giving it a good doing over with a layer of Red mist.

I hope you love it as much as I do :argie: :thumb:





































Well it has got 4 wheels and it is Limited Edition :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mate that is sweeeeeet.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Love your tool box 
Big Guy. :lol:

Nice purchase dont wish to know the price though. 
Unless I am sitting down.:doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Love your tool box
> Big Guy. :lol:
> 
> Nice purchase dont wish to know the price though.
> Unless I am sitting down.:doublesho


In that case, pull up a chair! :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks fab Robbie.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> In that case, pull up a chair! :lol:


 Probably cheaper to put a deposit down a real Aston.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome! You have been spending some big money on gear lately, haven't you? :thumb: I'm a bit of a geardo myself, so know the feeling of getting new things to try out. 

Hope you'll enjoy the new investments 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

you bloody joker.. i thought you lucky [email protected]

he deserves the gear as he works hard dont you mate..:thumb:

so are we going to be correcting the toolbox anytime soon then sticking some vintage on it..?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiice!! Damn thats one fine tool box!   


Friend of mine has the Mclaren Mercedes version in his garage. :thumb:


alsoo.... you've got the draws in the wrong place


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

You'll never sell your old chest now you've shown it side-by-side with your swish new one  Why are the trays out of sync with the Aston photo? You've got one in the upper tier that should be in the lower.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Btw. Where do you find those flags that you have around in your shop?


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Theres one of fleabay for £1700 :doublesho


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

Car Key said:


> You'll never sell your old chest now you've shown it side-by-side with your swish new one  Why are the trays out of sync with the Aston photo? You've got one in the upper tier that should be in the lower.


he has already sold it:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Car Key said:


> You'll never sell your old chest now you've shown it side-by-side with your swish new one  Why are the trays out of sync with the Aston photo? You've got one in the upper tier that should be in the lower.


Very good I was wondering if anyone would spot it :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

adam87 said:


> Theres one of fleabay for £1700 :doublesho


Thats cheap :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> Btw. Where do you find those flags that you have around in your shop?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Ebay mate :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Rob ...


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

You big tease!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks sweet! You gotta love Snap On tool chests!

I can't wait to et moved into my new place then I can splash out on another Snap On box :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice! :thumb: Bet you dont want to use it while its so clean and shiny......

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

n it has the right badges lol, and not many around, very smart looking mate


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice box!! how many years will it take to fill it with snap on goodies...

Love the early Testarossa in Black, rare to see in black, much like your tool box thats rare to see as well:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> n it has the right badges lol, and not many around, very smart looking mate


Very heavy too, it was a mission getting it in and out of the van! :doublesho


----------



## Symac (Jul 26, 2008)

New i should not have looked at this!!  Makes my bargin purchase looks so small. How about you give your old box a leaving gift. I dont know say a wipe down with some red mist!! Only kidding. Very nice box you have got yourself there I am very jealous. Enjoy it. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Symac said:


> New i should not have looked at this!!  Makes my bargin purchase looks so small. How about you give your old box a leaving gift. I dont know say a wipe down with some red mist!! Only kidding. Very nice box you have got yourself there I am very jealous. Enjoy it. :thumb:


That box will do you proud mate :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its taken me a long time saving but I have got there in the end and purchased a Limited Edition Aston Martin 2009 Model and there are only *300* ever built.
> I have just spent the last 30 mins giving it a good doing over with a layer of Red mist.
> ...


Ahem......you may want to take another look at *your* toolbox lid!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats quality mate :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PJS said:


> Ahem......you may want to take another look at *your* toolbox lid!


Ok smarty pants it was nearly midnight :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

I do like that Robbie, very nice


----------



## Pert (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweet, now i have something else to save for!!!!!:argie:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Ok smarty pants it was nearly midnight :lol:


What, so your eyesight only works to 11:30pm, then shuts down for the rest of the day?
Any excuse to big up your new tool......

......box, eh? 
Trying to make it more limited than it actually is, so you can get a higher price for it when you flog it here or ebay!
I'm wise to your devilish plans!! :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PJS said:


> What, so your eyesight only works to 11:30pm, then shuts down for the rest of the day?
> Any excuse to big up your new tool......
> 
> ......box, eh?
> ...


Just dont tell anyone :lol:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice box!

Now it's second mortgage time to fill up all of that space


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

my mates just got the new mclaren one, they are awesome...

now post pics of whats in it


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Its empty,he cant afford tools after buying it.:lol:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice mate they do cost a few quid as well.....


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very nice!!! just jealous lol!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Ha ha nice One :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been resisting getting one from my snap on dealer sooo much lately. Nice.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Having seen 009 come in at le mans i have to say that...(ahem)


THAT IS THE COOLEST TOOLBOX I HAVE EVER SEEN...


niiiiiiice...


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Unlike you to not to do any interior pic's come on what's it lined with Robbie

mmm Alcantara covered foam or MF plush so as not scratch those oh so lovely spanners????:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Unlike you to not to do any interior pic's come on what's it lined with Robbie
> 
> mmm Alcantara covered foam or MF plush so as not scratch those oh so lovely spanners????:lol:


Bentley quilted leather jackets for every spanner :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Bentley quilted leather jackets for every spanner :lol:


nice n snug for winter! but thats so last year FUR IS THIS YEARS IN THING! so the wife tells me.. Think there's a hint there some were, good job I have selective hearing :lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

VERY nice


----------



## adamfraser (Jun 20, 2007)

Have to say, Snap-On's range is getting better.

Had to treat myself to this last week...


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't see the appeal, but if it keeps the tax man away from your profit it is a spot on investment!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Awesome guys, absolutely loving the Aston boxes!

I want one so bad it hurts


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

How cool is that!


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

nice snap-on toolbox...will be interested to see what you have in it


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Uber-cool


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

wow!!! I like that


----------

